# Really Helped Me Keep It Together



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Just a little info. If it 'resonates,' run with it.  None of the following is my writing. It's all excerpts from the sites provided.

http://www.aap-psychosynthesis.org/articles/turner2.htm

PSYCHIATRIC NEWS http://www.psych.org/pnews/98-07-17/homeo.html
*Homeopathy is the best type of alternative medicine for psychiatric patients and psychiatric disorders, according to panelists at a workshop that drew an overflow crowd at APA's 1998 annual meeting in Toronto in June. *

"When I first heard about it, it made no sense at all," said Gogek. Based on the "law of similars," homeopathy attempts to cure a disease or symptom by administering a substance made of plant or mineral material that tends to cause similar diseases or symptoms. It is a paradoxical idea, he said.

"My view of the law of similars," he continued, "is that if someone is leaning-if you push him in the direction he is leaning-then he'll stand up straight." Homeopathic remedies don't really cure, he noted, but trigger the body's ability to cure. 

"My training in homeopathy has been very inspirational," said Sandra Kamiak, M.D., a psychiatrist in private practice in Saratoga, Calif. "It was one of the best things I've done in my entire life."

WHAT CAN HOMEOPATHY TREAT? http://reliableanswers.com/med/homeopathy_healing.asp
Which diseases can be treated with homeopathy? Strange but true, in homeopathy we do not treat diseases, but the person who is sick. Whether a person has a chronic or an acute disease, all of their symptoms, whether physical, mental or emotional, form a whole representing a state of imbalance very specific to the individual. The goal of the physician is to recognize through the unique expression of symptoms of a patient the pattern of disturbed energy and identify among a great number of remedies available the one most homeopathic, or most similar to the patient's disease. *Homeopathy is "medicine of the individual" par excellence. *

Can a pregnant woman or a newborn baby benefit from homeopathy? Since homeopathic remedies are devoid of all chemical toxicity, homeopathy is the ideal medicine for people of all ages, even the most sensitive like a newborn baby. Difficulties during pregnancy and the delivery or its aftermath as well as all the problems experienced by the newborn can be dealt with very effectively and *without side effects with homeopathy.*

*How does homeopathy deal with mental or emotional problems, resulting from trauma, deep grief, or the consequence of mood disorders such as anger, depression or anxiety? As incredible as it may be, the majority of such problems normalize with the application of the homeopathic remedy that is the most similar to the state of the patient. Patients who are under psychotherapy will recover as a rule far more rapidly after they begin homeopathic treatment.*

*Homeopathy makes the most of the organism's capacity to heal itself.*
How does homeopathy address patients with infectious diseases? Homeopathic treatment is ideal to optimize the body's natural defenses against microbes. With the appropriate homeopathic treatment, people recover from infectious diseases, even the most serious ones, gently and rapidly. During great past epidemics such as those of diphtheria, scarlet fever, typhoid, cholera, yellow fever, malaria, etc., homeopathy decreased mortality 10 to 30 times versus conventional medicine.

During the infamous Spanish flu epidemic of 1918-19, it has been estimated that between 25 to 50 million people died worldwide. In the United States alone, 550,000 died, approximately 10% of the people afflicted.

Homeopathic physicians have documented more than 62,000 patients treated with homeopathy resulting in a mortality rate of 0.7%. Speaking just of people who were sick enough to be hospitalized, conventional medicine had a mortality rate of 30%, while with 27,000 documented hospitalized cases, homeopathy was reporting a mortality of 1.05% (Journal of the American Institute of Homeopathy 1921; 13:1028-43).


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I tried Homeopathy but unfortunately it didnt do anything for me. Some people swear by it and claim if you get the right ingredient and dosage then it can produce miraculous results but it seems to me that it is so hard getting the right ingredient to fit your personality and constitution as you have to try it for many weeks or even months before it affects you so you could spend years of trial and error before you get the right ingredient.

Although it was quite interesting when I got diagnosed by the homeopath as he prescribed me homeopathic magic mushrooms! , which was what his system matched to my symptoms, and my problems were caused by a drug so it did seem more than a coincidence that a drug remedy was chosen but it didnt work. I wish it did though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I tried Homeopathy but unfortunately it didnt do anything for me. Some people swear by it and claim if you get the right ingredient and dosage then it can produce miraculous results but it seems to me that it is so hard getting the right ingredient to fit your personality and constitution as you have to try it for many weeks or even months before it affects you so you could spend years of trial and error before you get the right ingredient.
> 
> Although it was quite interesting when I got diagnosed by the homeopath as he prescribed me homeopathic magic mushrooms! , which was what his system matched to my symptoms, and my problems were caused by a drug so it did seem more than a coincidence that a drug remedy was chosen but it didnt work. I wish it did though.


Hi, Pablo. All I can say is that all homeopaths are not created equal.  Because I had arrived at a place where I felt I didn't have anything to lose and that if I croaked it wouldn't be a disaster for anybody, I did my own research on homeopathics and did the 'trial and error' thing with myself. I can sincerely say that it saved my life. Nothing else was doing any good and all that 'medical' stuff was expensive. Homeopathics are inexpensive so I could afford some trial and error. I lived alone since my daughter married and moved way up north so there was nobody to have to take care of but me. If I messed up then there was no one to blame. I took full responsibility. But, as I said, I did a LOT of reading and thinking about homeopathics, the philosophy as well as dose and potency and so forth.

To restate: Homeopaths are just like medical doctors. There are some good ones and some not so good ones. I always laugh when I think of that because it reminds me that 'not everybody can graduate at the top of their class.' :lol:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Kwgrid,

I thought I did the proper thing by going to see someone who was apparently a fellow in the 'Royal Society Of Homeopaths' which sounded very posh and prestigous to me, but the bloke was quite barmy although in a very non threatening kind of way, but all he did was put my symptoms in a computer and out came a remedy and charged me a lot of money for this service. He didn't even get the remedy for me he just gave me the e-mail address for a few internet pharmacies. I think the way you did it sounds best and I am glad to hear that it helped you and I know what you mean about being in that place where you dont have anything to lose but I think there are always people who care about you even if you dont think there are. Maybe i will give homeopathy another go but do it myself this time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Hi Kwgrid,
> 
> I thought I did the proper thing by going to see someone who was apparently a fellow in the 'Royal Society Of Homeopaths' which sounded very posh and prestigous to me, but the bloke was quite barmy although in a very non threatening kind of way, but all he did was put my symptoms in a computer and out came a remedy and charged me a lot of money for this service. He didn't even get the remedy for me he just game the e-mail address for a few internet pharmacies. I think the way you did it sounds best and I am glad to hear that it helped you and I know what you mean about being in that place where you dont have anything to lose but I think there are always people who care about you even if you dont think there are. Maybe i will give homeopathy another go but do it myself this time.


Good for you. :wink: 
Yeh, I went to a 'pricey' neurologist one time. What a marooonnnn! I also travelled to Houston, TX, to see a highly touted Medical Doctor who was also a homeopath. What a total waste of time and money.

Do your homework though!!


----------

